# hangianum



## Paul (Oct 30, 2009)

Now in full bloom, yeeeeeees !! :rollhappy:

Flower size is 13cm x 10cm
Nice smell also


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 30, 2009)

Big flower, short spike, nice scent...I'm in love :smitten:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 30, 2009)

I love that species. Very nice flower.


----------



## Berrak (Oct 30, 2009)

:drool: Send it to me.

I love hangianum and its hybrids, have just a few hybs


----------



## tenman (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, that's nice! You must live in a free country where you're allowed to have such things. I don't - I'm in the US and can only look at pictures from the rest of the world. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Paul (Oct 30, 2009)

tenman said:


> Wow, that's nice! You must live in a free country where you're allowed to have such things. I don't - I'm in the US and can only look at pictures from the rest of the world. Thanks for posting it.



Yes, here there are no restrictions, as long as the orchid seller imports them with CITES, of course


----------



## arcticshaun (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice one, Paul. I was dying for an update on this one. Only ten more years and maybe my seedling will flower.

Shaun


----------



## John M (Oct 30, 2009)

Lovely! One of mine is in bud now. 'Can't wait!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! How do you grow it?


----------



## Hera (Oct 30, 2009)

A real beauty. Can't wait till we can have them too.


----------



## Paul (Oct 30, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Gorgeous!!! How do you grow it?



temperate and quite dry in winter, warm and humid, moderately deep shade in summer.
I don't fertilize in winter, and normal rate the rest of the year. I also apply mancozeb regulary (at least 4 times a year) at 1 or 2 ml/l

It is grown in rockwool growcubes


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 30, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

Paul said:


> temperate and quite dry in winter, warm and humid, moderately deep shade in summer.
> I don't fertilize in winter, and normal rate the rest of the year. I also apply mancozeb regulary (at least 4 times a year) at 1 or 2 ml/l
> 
> It is grown in rockwool growcubes



TY Paul!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the raspberry markings!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful! Gorgeous flower! One of mine is in bud as well and I expect the second to bloom this coming spring. :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 31, 2009)

Bravo Paul, quel bijou!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 31, 2009)

hangianum must be the coolest species ever, love yours! Great example.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice - bravo!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2009)

:clap: EXCELLENT! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the red center Great job


----------



## raymond (Nov 1, 2009)

nice flower


----------



## GuRu (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul, is it the one with the short stem ?? If so, then at least the bloom is an excellent one - congrats. !!

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Paul (Nov 3, 2009)

GuRu said:


> Paul, is it the one with the short stem ?? If so, then at least the bloom is an excellent one - congrats. !!
> 
> Best regards from Germany, rudolf



Yes, this is it. Of course, I'm not desappointed !!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 3, 2009)

Paul, how would you describe the fragrance???

-Ernie


----------



## Paul (Nov 3, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Paul, how would you describe the fragrance???
> 
> -Ernie



No idea!! too complex, and it changes as you are smelling it.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 3, 2009)

Massive! One of the best I've seen!


----------



## ejchow84 (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a gorgeous plant! I wish US would relax their laws (that don't make any sense by the way)!!


----------

